# Tools in Wavelab?



## Raymi (22. Mai 2003)

Hi Kidz,
Ich habe da mal eine Frage, gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht zu den Tools etc in Wavelab, also praktisch wo ich sehen kann was welches Werkzeug bewirkt?!
thx


----------



## Tim C. (22. Mai 2003)

Jo, im Handbuch.


----------



## Raymi (22. Mai 2003)

ich habe kein handbuch


----------



## Klon (22. Mai 2003)

*Verstoß wegen durchgehender Kleinschreibung:*
Für Dich ist es vielleicht sehr bequem, die Shift-Taste nicht verwenden zu müssen, aber denk doch mal an die ganzen Leute, die Deine Beiträge lesen. Die haben viel mehr Mühe dabei, den Sinn Deiner Beiträge gedanklich zu verarbeiten, wenn Du bei Hauptwörtern und nach einem Satzende nicht mit Großschreibung beginnst.

Bitte lies unsere Netiquette!

Wiso hast du kein Handbuch?


----------



## Raymi (23. Mai 2003)

Ich finde man kann es auch übertreiben , denn den Sinn versteht man schon , wenn man des Deutschen mächtig ist.
Wenn du ein zu großes Problem damit hast , sehe es einfach als eine Art Rechtschreibfehler.
Z.B. heist es auch nicht "denk doch mal nach" , sondern "denkE doch mal nach". Außerdem müsste nach diesem Satz ein Ausrufezeichen stehen , da es eine Aufforderung ist.
Dein Satz "Die haben viel ...... mit Großschreibung beginnst" ist im Übrigen kein eigenständiger Satz , denn er besteht nur aus Nebensätzen und einem erweiterten Infinitiv mit "zu".
Und was ist da dabei?
Nichts , denn ich rege mich eigentlich auch nicht darüber auf , ich wollte damit niemanden zu Nahe treten oder Beleidigen. Es wird nie wieder vorkommen.

Um noch einmal auf das Handbuch zurück zu kommen, möchte ich Folgendes erklären:
Mein Vater arbeitet in einer Software-Firma. Da sie umgezogen sind und ihre alten Programme nicht mehr benötigten, hat er mich gefragt, ob ich ein paar Programme brauchen würde. Darauf antwortete ich mit "Ja" und er brachte mir eine Kiste mit Programmen mit, darunter auch Wavelab 3. 
Allerdings war jedes Programm nur in einer "bulk"-Version darin , das bedeutet , dass sie ohne Verpackung und Handbuch vorhanden waren.
Mein Vater arbeitete jedoch in einer anderen Abteilung , sodass er mit diesem Programm nie zuvor gearbeitet hatte und mir somit keine Hilfe zukommen lassen konnte.


----------



## Tim C. (24. Mai 2003)

Wenn das denn wirklich so ist, dann würde ich mal F1 in Wavelab drücken.


----------



## Evangel (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Raymi _
> *ich habe kein handbuch *



der nachteil an gecrackter software, ja


----------



## rufsbello (25. Dezember 2004)

bist du schwul oder was?
toller beitrag, wirklich.
moderne menschen sollten das lesen ohne groß- u kleinschreibung ohne probleme packen.


----------

